# Fully recovered with medicine. Please read



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello all, I created this account solely to share my story as I know so many of you feel like there is no hope for you. I only had dpdr for two months. It’s effects were extreme, I could barely leave my room most of the time and was constantly scared of my surroundings. I took sleeping pills constantly just to escape from life and hope that one day I might wake up from what felt like a horrible nightmare. I thought about killing myself every second of every day, which made it even worse because I knew I didn’t want to die- I just wanted to be ME again. I was so scared to go to my psychiatrist as so many have spoken on here about how there is no cure and that I would live like this forever. I didn’t want to get my hopes up just to have them crushed again, but I knew if I didn’t do something I wouldn’t last much longer. I saw a psychiatrist and she added 2.5 mg of abilify to the 10 mg of lexapro I had already been taking for a month, and also 0.125 mg of Clonazepam twice a day. I’m not kidding you when I said I started to feel better the next day. I spent a week or so in fear that this was temporary, but it has been three weeks now and It feels almost as if I never went through it. Sometimes I still find myself checking to see if everything’s still normal and well but other than that I’m back to being me again. If you take anything from this post please let it be to not listen to those who say medicine won’t work. I’ve recovered and so have so many others, except they are now out enjoying life instead of writing on this forum. The best of luck to all of you.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Medicine won't work for everyone unfortunately. Ppl don't come to the forum because they are out there being happy ?? I'm sure if that was the case they would come back and let us know how happy they are.(just like you did) 
Strange because I never heard dp being "cured" with meds. Yes it might help anxiety but anyways what symptoms did you have ?? Are you also aware that medicine is also a big reason to cause dp? How come this is your first post here and you never posted before when you were so scared of dp ? I'm sorry I don't mean to sound rude but just need to understand a little bit more of your story. Good luck


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi! I never posted in the forum originally because I didn’t want to. The only thing I was on here to do was figure out how to get better, and had no interest in creating some kind of network on here. I understand medicine doesn’t work for everyone but I wanted to let people know that haven’t tried medicine yet it could possibly help them. My dp was triggered by molly after months of horrible depression and stress, and somehow the medicine I was prescribed got me out of it. I wish I knew the science behind it or whatever but to be honest all I really care about is that I’m better and don’t have to go through life in a living hell anymore. I’m sorry if this post confuses you somehow but it’s sole purpose is for motivating people who are about to lose hope. Everyday I searched on the internet for recovery stories and I wanted to add one more to give someone else out there who was considering ending their life a little more hope. Hope you have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Also my symptoms were feeling totally detached from reality, a loss of my feeling of self along with complete lack of emotions other than fear and despair. Had a lot of brain fog and couldn’t concentrate or process intricate thoughts well. Wasn’t able to interact with other humans that well because of what was going on. Everything looked brighter and had more detail and I was constantly scanning my surrounding. If you would like to speak I could always message you off my Twitter or Instagram


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

sorry block text, find it hard to read.

you are on;

2.5 mg of abilify

10 mg of lexapro I

0.125 mg of Clonazepam twice a day?


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Moongirl, when you said everything looked brighter did brighter settings cause that dp feeling? When the sunshine into a room through a window, or looking up at the bright blue sky , all bright sunlight can cause a complete dreamlike feeling... dis u feel this? It's been lingering with me for a while. Mostly that derealized dreamlike feel.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree with Anitas. In my case, psychiatric drugs were what triggered this shit (somehow)!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Another +1 for Atypical / SSRI combo.... It works wonders for me too...

Im so glad you are feeling better Moongirl........

Just be very careful if you decide to come off the meds...Very very slowly and very very steadily...

But my advice when it comes to this horrible condition is if you find something that works stick with it...

The truth is different people experience different results with meds when it comes to treating DP especially...Meds are not for everyone but when they do work they can be life saving....They definitely were life saving and still are in my own case....


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Congrats! Glad you found something that worked for you and thank you for coming back tot share your story

Weird that combo works although in the uk I would struggle to get an antipsychotic I think.

I have been on Imipramine for almost 4 weeks now and am starting to feel it is helping. Strange that it obviously acts on serotonin and also norepinephrine, but it is also blocks D2 receptors similar to antipsychotics. Will update my progress on the thread I started, but just wanted to add that as the SSRI/Atypical antipsychotic combo seems to have worked for many as have clomipramine/imipramine


----------



## Timbo88 (Jan 8, 2019)

What’s your Instagram?


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> sorry block text, find it hard to read.
> 
> you are on;
> 
> ...


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> sorry block text, find it hard to read.
> 
> you are on;
> 
> ...


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> sorry block text, find it hard to read.
> 
> you are on;
> 
> ...


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes but it’s been a couple months now and I am now just taking the clonazepam once a day


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Ahungerf said:


> Moongirl, when you said everything looked brighter did brighter settings cause that dp feeling? When the sunshine into a room through a window, or looking up at the bright blue sky , all bright sunlight can cause a complete dreamlike feeling... dis u feel this? It's been lingering with me for a while. Mostly that derealized dreamlike feel.


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes! That is the one thing that still lingers with me. When I am in a setting with really bright fluorescent lights and am in close proximity to other people like for instance in restaurants I start to have that detached feeling but it fades away whenever I get in a different setting


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Another +1 for Atypical / SSRI combo.... It works wonders for me too...
> 
> Im so glad you are feeling better Moongirl........
> 
> ...


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you and yes I am so thankful this combo worked for me! I’m not planning on coming off them anytime soon but if I do for some reason eventually I’ll keep your words in mind. I agree about the life saving comment, don’t know what I would have done without them


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Broken said:


> Congrats! Glad you found something that worked for you and thank you for coming back tot share your story
> 
> Weird that combo works although in the uk I would struggle to get an antipsychotic I think.
> 
> I have been on Imipramine for almost 4 weeks now and am starting to feel it is helping. Strange that it obviously acts on serotonin and also norepinephrine, but it is also blocks D2 receptors similar to antipsychotics. Will update my progress on the thread I started, but just wanted to add that as the SSRI/Atypical antipsychotic combo seems to have worked for many as have clomipramine/imipramine


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Glad you are feeling better and hope you reach full recovery soon! And yes it seems this combo is very helpful for some, but sadly not for some others


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Timbo88 said:


> What's your Instagram?


----------



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

@LunaLedlow


----------

